# Fjord Cut for Idiots



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I beleive they roach it. I think, but the black of the mane is in the center, correct? So you would roach it with the middle a little longer.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

> I beleive they roach it


I really don't know how to do that...

And yes, the black is in the center and the white is on either side.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Roaching is the practice of cutting, or buzzing, the horses mane down to a few inches. Usually it then grows back straight up, and you can maintain it then. 

Do you have more pictures of your mares mane? You might just be able to trim it into Fjord style with patience and a pair of scissors. 
If you check out your local tack store, they should have some sprays to keep your horses mane in place for when you pretty her up for shows or trails. I think Shapley's MTG carries a product that does that.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I have some great instructions! A lady who posted videos on youtube gave them to me. No roaching involved, just alot of patience. I'll look for them for you.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Found it!

 

 Seleuce  ...




Fjord horse mane cut ...


 Fjord horse mane cut 
Hi there,

I've never given any advice in English before so forgive my imperfect grammar. ;-)
By roaching do you mean shaving it short all over down to the skin or almost? I wouldn't do that, it gives flies, gnats and other insects the chance to dine on the horse's skin and if there is some argument in the meadow between two horses the one missing its mane would run the risk of getting bite injuries along the neck which the mane (even a short one) protects it from.
Anyway, I never had "trimming lessons" for mane cuts, but I am a hairdresser which is awefully helpfull. LOL
Personally, I like to style horses in harmony with their individual character. I wouldn't give a calm sweety a "dragon cut" nor would I style a firy horse conservative. A horse of wild nature with longer fur I would certainly remain uncut and naturally.
But for the start the simple classic cut (as seen in my vid with the two mares) is the easiest of course. 
Here are the steps I work myself through every time I do manes, no matter which style.

1. A long mane I comb first. Then I tie up little parts about two hands ABOVE the neck like upright pigtales all the way along the neck starting from the whithers (excluding the forelock), making sure all ties have the same level. ( Darling before his first main styling on Flickr - Photo Sharing! )
I cut off the pigtales directly under the ties. (Doing so you can keep the cut offs, too ;-) ) If the horse was trimmed before I go straight to step two. Very sharp cissors do half of the job, BTW! 

2. If weather conditions allow it I wash the mane carefully, including the forelock which is difficult with water-shy horses and asks for some patience of both, horse and stylist, LOL. (I wash preferably with horse shampoo, or human baby shampoo, which is very mild to the horse skin). After washing I douche the mane with vinigar-water. If wether is too cold to wash, at least I wet the mane with warm water from a squirt bottle. I always spill some vinegar or lemon juice into the water which gives hair a smoother structure and makes it shine when dried (works for human hair, too ;-) ) The vinegar sent disappears after drying. I don't like hair conditioner on horses, it's too many chemicals for my taste.

3. Feed your customer now! It is a lot easier if your horse is busy with feeding unless it is a VERY patient and quite fellow!! The procedure will take about 1-2 hours (depending on the condition of the mane and your working speed). 

4. I comb the mane carefully up and start cutting the white part first by using the comb like a ruler. I start at the withers at zero and smoothly heightening the cut line, holding the comb at the level I'd like the mane to be at the end and lead the open cissors into the white part of the mane, sorting out the black mane before cutting off directly above the comb. 
Be sure you form a curve with the highest point at the 1st third of the neck seen from the head. 
Don't cut off to much at once, 1-2 inches step by step are easier to controle.

length: 
-0 to 1 inch at the withers (depends on taste)
-about one hand at the 2nd third of the neck
-about 1 hand and a half at the 1st third of the neck
-about 2 inches at the nape

5. Cut both white sides and done so end up cutting off the black part about 1 inch above your white mane line (which is the easiest part of the whole procedure). 

Be very sure you comb carefully all the time, don't miss strands and don't try to dry cut the mane, that's a lot more difficult for beginners. Some people cut the forelock off, too, but I strongly reject that because the forelock is a great help against flies, most of all in summer.
Fjord manes grow about 2-3 inches a month so don't worry if it didn't work perfectly at the first time. 2-3 weeks later you will have the next chance to do better already. LOL

*Pew* Hope that'll help and if my discribtion was too mad in terms of English, tell me and I'll try better. *gg*

cheers and good luck,
Seleuce


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the great advice, Whipple! I'll save and print that so I don't forgot while I'm cutting her mane. Once I'm done, I'll post pics too


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh awesome! I didnt get to do Mistys mane so I'll have to experience it through you. lol


----------



## stefanv (Nov 9, 2010)

I just came across this old thread, and thought I'd post this link to my video on cutting the fjord mane:


----------

